# Home made Vivarium



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

This was made for my milk snake , but then i decided that it was good for bearded dragons.


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice mate, looks good : victory:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

hi, what size is it?
cheers,
mark


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Its 4.5ft tall , 3ft wide and about 18 inches deep


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

havnt your beardies ever fell? i know they like to climb but isnt it a bit high?


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

No , mainly they doss all day and their extra careful when climbing , there is another bit of bamboo root which is in at the moment but not in the pic


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

it looks ace.
i thought it was for chameleons at first being so tall.
if it was turned on its back, it would make a huge amount of room for the lizards.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice viv


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

bamboo root is so much cheaper than all drift wood etc but it looks so much nicer dosnt it!


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> havnt your beardies ever fell? i know they like to climb but isnt it a bit high?


_*Beardies are semi-aboreal*_.


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for looking


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

King Of Dreams said:


> _*Beardies are semi-aboreal*_.


i said i know they like to climb...


----------



## King Of Dreams (Aug 4, 2006)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> i said i know they like to climb...


_*And as such they are very unlikely to fall...*_


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice viv. Is it possible to turn it on its side and have it as a snake viv if you wanted to? Nice decorations aswell!!!!!


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Havent really got room , thus the tall standing viv


----------



## Jamerz (Aug 19, 2007)

Preparing to build my new 5ft viv , going to look great.


----------

